
Coronavirus: Sweden's economy hit less hard by pandemic - elorant
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-53664354
======
Rebelgecko
Even though the article touches on this a bit, it might be worth mentioning
that Sweden also had some of the highest death rates in the world.

Even though I think the US has done a poor job handling COVID-19 and co-
morbidities like obesity are a lot more common here, we still have a lower
death rate than Sweden (although the way things are going we might catch up in
a month or two)

~~~
danielscrubs
6:th highest in the world per million.

[https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104709/coronavirus-
deat...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104709/coronavirus-deaths-
worldwide-per-million-inhabitants/)

That even though we are not obese, doesn’t have a high population density,
doesn’t have a touchy-feely culture, free healthcare.

Our nordic neighbors are in the middle of the list.

We did well economically, but got punished for it by having to send around $3
000 per working person to EUs crysis fund to save the EMU currency (which we
don’t have). Our median wealth is also a lot smaller than many of the net
contributors.

In essence, it’s great to have a job, but it’s not so great having the highest
taxes in the world [https://nomadcapitalist.com/2017/08/07/countries-with-the-
hi...](https://nomadcapitalist.com/2017/08/07/countries-with-the-highest-tax/)
to be used as a eu piggybank even after we sacrificed our elderly and our
backs for it.

It’s a but like US would send $3000 per working person to Canada. Just absurd.

